# How Many Catalogs Have You Received So Far?



## fmdog44 (Dec 13, 2019)

I received 28 in the last three weeks of November and only 6 in December.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2019)

This year I did not receive any!  Guess they realized I never buy!  Must have cleaned up their mailing lists.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I received 28 in the last three weeks of November and only 6 in December.



Is that all?   .... some days I get up to 12-14.  ...   And the same companies will repeat with a second and third one when they don't hear anything.  
I throw the catalogs  out as fast as I get them, so have no idea how many have come to me this Christmas season. ... way too many!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

It's many years since we got catalogues ( yes that's how it's spelled in English   ) ... thorough the post ,


----------



## Duster (Dec 13, 2019)

Too many! And I try to reduce the amount with catalog choice. The problem seems to be multiple catalogs from the same places.
I'm still getting 4-6 catalogs a day in the mail.


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

None. I think it's because I don't have a credit card and don't buy online.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2019)

I haven't received a catalog since I started shopping on the internet.

These days I get a few emails notifying me of various deals, discounts, etc...  with links to merchant websites.

I think that catalogs are headed the way of the annual telephone directory and the dinosaur.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 13, 2019)

I haven't received any but I hope I get some garden catalogs. In January I pour over them as if they were novels.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 14, 2019)

I throw them out, as they arrive. I receive 2-3 a day, everyday.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 14, 2019)

I receive 2 or 3 per year and throw them out


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 14, 2019)

The one that I receive most often is from a mail order wine merchant.  I buy a few cases each year, but they must think I'm a complete alcoholic and bombard me with catalogues every week.  Looking through the pages, I can see that it's more or less the same thing every time, just organised in different ways.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 14, 2019)

None


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2019)

Just one. A wine catalog....and we don’t drink.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Just one. A wine catalog....and we don’t drink.


My *wife* use to get a *cigar* catalog....


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 15, 2019)

Between the cruise ship catalogs, the clothing catalogs, and the hearing aid ads, our mailbox is pretty full!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2019)

I've gotten around 20 so far and tossed them.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2019)

2 or 3


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 15, 2019)

I’ve gotten 3 catalogs this year, instead I get about 40 emails a day, that’s what I get for shopping on line! I do get a lot of newspaper flyers in my mailbox at least this stuff can be recycled.


----------

